# Shower Perches



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I've read in many places that cockatiels enjoy being in the shower with you and I would love to try taking Lila in with me but I have a few concerns and hopefully you guys can help me out.

My first question is, what do kind of perch do you guys use? If read a website that says that all shower perches fail and that they fall before you can finish your shower. I wouldn't want that to happen since Lila could get injured. Does any one of you have a shower perch that works? 

Second question, what kind of water temperature should I have on? Will she be happy in a hot shower? A cold one? Or a luke warm one?

Thirdly, where should I place the perch so that she can enjoy the most out of our showers? Under the stream of water or farther away?

All advice will be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

*My first question is, what do kind of perch do you guys use? *
Spike has a small happy perch http://www.happy-perch.com/happyperchflyer.html I find it sticks really well and if it is not it just needs it's suction cups wiped off.

*
what kind of water temperature should I have on?*
I would use barley warm water, so I guess that is luke warm 

*where should I place the perch so that she can enjoy the most out of our showers?*
I have a rainfall shower head so the spray is gentle. Spike will go under it but I make sure he does not get any water in his nares. If you don't have a soft shower flow I would let them get wet from the water falling off your shoulder in the shower. I have Spikes shower perch away from the water and just bring him over on my hand


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Some people make perches theirselves. But you can buy them.

Home made shower perch:










Durable PVC shower perch attaches to shower wall or window and lays flat until you move the actual perch to be perpendicular to the wall.​ 
Perch length is approx 17 cm X 20cm x30cm 
suitable for Small to Medium sized parrots.​ 
Personally, I'd buy one of these ones:



















*Can be used on any flat surface in many orientations; use on surfaces such as
**Mirrors
*Windows
*Showers
*Sinks
*Tables
*Most Any Smooth Surface

*Features:*
*Made of Flexible Vinyl Tubing
*Extremely Durable
*Non-Toxic
*Non-Absorbent
*Non-Slip
*Easy-to-Clean
*Water-proof
*Won't Absorb Moisture or Bacteria
*Highest quality flexible suction cups at each end, with easy release tabs.

I always have the water luke warm, maybe with a tiny bit more cold water and that seems to be fine for them.

I have mine next to the shower head (whatever it's called lol) so that they're not directly under it.


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool thanks guys! Solace have you also tried the "happy perch"? Spike does the perch have a good grip. I know in solace's post it says it does but from personal experience what would you say? Any down side to this perch?

EDITING: Spike where did you get yours from? Did you buy it online or at a store?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I find Spike stays on it very well and he is one clumsy tiel  I have bought a few online and one at Spikes breeders, they also have a store


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

Great, I was concern that Lila might fall off of it. I looked at all the stores that where listed on the website you posted and I found one in Calgary so when I go up to bring Lila to the vet I'll stop by and grab one or two 
Thank you!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't got one, but I just think they'd be better then the other one. 

Hopefully I'll be able to get one as soon as I can find one closeby.


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

Solace have you looked at the website spike posted? If you click at "Ordering" or "WholeSale" they have some links for websites that sell them. I found that some of them will ship internationally.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I put my guys on an empty shampoo rack, it works well. They're not under the stream as it would be too strong, but i bring them near it one at a time on my hand. They bathe in the water that sprays off my shoulder. Because the spray is much finer and cooler than the main stream i keep the shower at the temp i like (quite hot).


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

Bea that's good to know, I was starting to think I'd have to learn to enjoy cool showers. It wouldn't have been too bad in the summer but in the winter brrrr.


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

I really would love to get one of those happy perch this with the suction caps such a smart ideaa!! how much do they cost and do they ship to australia?? x


----------



## Hopper (Sep 14, 2009)

Chan&Neya said:


> I really would love to get one of those happy perch this with the suction caps such a smart ideaa!! how much do they cost and do they ship to australia?? x


The ones I've seen are $8-$21 USD, depending on how big you go.

Heres a link to a store I got to, but I have no idea if they ship to australia or not

https://www.birdsupplynh.com/catalo...6_184&osCsid=5b3e0ef2f3115f731a215006ae7dc936


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

**

Thanks hopper!!! much appreciated! xo


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I've never thought of showering with the birds before.. but it sounds fun! And funny this is, my shower was built for my grandmother and has plastic hand rails around the side, perfect for little feet! I might have to do something to make sure its not too slippery though. 

Not sure how they will like it though- I'll have to take baby steps with them I think.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I made my shower perch (sorry don't have a pic right now). I just bought some 1/2 inch pvp pipe at home depot and some suction cups at Micheal's. Then I wrapped some vet wrap tape around it. Cost me under $5 to make.

To make sure the suction cups don't slip I actually get them wet and then push them onto my shower wall. It creates a really good seal. Mine has been hanging in my shower for over a month without falling off even once.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

That vet wrap sounds like a good idea for mine too... thanks for the idea!


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

So I finally got a happy perch and Lila loves it! It hasn't even fallen off the shower wall yet. She likes sitting on it and then I'll move her slowly to the water and she'll shake her head under the water.


----------

